# Looking for tuna or koi!!!



## Ashariel (Apr 23, 2018)

I will spent 15000 if anyone is willing to sell there's to me for that!!!


My fc is :54793770690


----------



## Dogeater909 (Apr 23, 2018)

ya I'm definitely selling my tuna then. 
I'm down.


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 23, 2018)

Did u friend me?? If so what urs ign


----------



## Dogeater909 (Apr 23, 2018)

Yep, added just now.


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 23, 2018)

Dogeater909 said:


> Yep, added just now.



Yay thxs let me know if u get anymore to sell!!!


----------



## Dogeater909 (Apr 23, 2018)

Sure, I only put up a tuna for now.


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 27, 2018)

Any takers???


----------



## meggtheegg (May 2, 2018)

I have a tuna you can have  I know you didn't mention this but if you'd be willing to spare and TBT bells I'd take that in place of? Trying to save up to get my dreamy villagers on ACNL through these forums. If not, then in game bells are also perfectly fine


----------



## Ashariel (May 2, 2018)

I would rarher just use in game bells if that's ok what's ur fc??


----------

